

Photographic memory: feedback after wearing the Narrative lifelogging camera - steren
http://blog.steren.fr/2014/03/16/photographic-memory/

======
septerr
This is very interesting. I like the idea of having an app where I can go and
relive any day of life. But I guess it could be a treasure trove of
information for people with malicious intent - stealing your identity,
learning your secret passwords and such?

I am the kind of person who feels the need to record what is happening in my
life and more importantly how I am feeling at that point in my life. So it is
kind of attractive to have an app where I can go back and see what was
happening on any given day.

